# How'd You Name Your Bird?



## mlj722 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello! 

Once again, I'm back to ask a fun question~ 

So, how'd you name your Cockatiel? What made you choose that name? 

Enzo was named after my favorite wrestler Enzo Amore, fitting since the two look similar and both are smaller compared to everyone else (Especially since Enzo is only 63 g)


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Odie was named after the yellow dog, cause he's yellow!

Zoe was given her name because she had one of the roughest starts to her life imaginable but managed to pull through, and "Zoe" means "life" in Greek


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Matey is everyone's mate- He will land and sit on the shoulders of visitors to the household.

Banjo is named after Banjo Peterson the author of Waltzing Matilda -Australia's unofficial anthem.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid just looked like a Jaid to me. 'Jade' never appealed to me, but I saw someone on TV named with that name with the spelling of 'Jaid'. I liked it.

And because I had a 66% chance of getting a hen, so his name is slightly feminine


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*How'd you name your bird?*

I like names from the Bible. When I got my first cockatiel, someone had suggested "Shadrach." She escaped and I never got her back.  It just seemed right that I should name my second 'tiel "Meshach." She died of cancer after 13 years with me. I could not quite see "Abed-Nego"for I name, so my current 'tiel became "Bennie."


----------



## graybird (Apr 26, 2017)

Nimoy is, of course, named after Leonard of Star Trek! Though the nickname Nimo has always fit his personality better. Boaz and Methuselah came with their names, but those are both from the Bible.


----------



## Calisi (Mar 29, 2017)

Angel, because she is white and has wings, and unisex - since I'm not sure if she is a she, or a he.

Also, my boyfriend came up with it - and he's a big LA Angles baseball fan.

It fits her, (I'm going with *her* for now) --- because she is sweet and a God sent gift to me.


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Aithusa got his name from the TV show merlin, Aithusa was the white dragon.
Wyvern is a mythical two legged, winged dragon associated with the cold. named my wf lutino that.
Popcorn because he is yellow and the sound he made on the newspaper wanting out sounded like popcorn popping.
Hope because he came to me from a bad situation and my eldest daughter said the name was fitting.
Cocoa got his name because he wanted my hot cocoa the day he got here 
Here comes the theme, all greek gods, titans etc
Titaness (titan for short) Hyperion, Zeus, Atlas, Rhea, Phoebe and Dione


----------



## Aussie189 (Jun 1, 2017)

I've always enjoyed giving my pets "human" names. And I wanted a name that I would like for either gender, just in case the DNA sexing was somehow wrong. So I searched for unisex baby names and started making a list until I found the one I couldn't go past. 

When I was younger I got a puppy and ended up having to re-home her. I had named her Parker, which is a name that I still love. I found her a fantastic new home! And I later learned that they had re-named Parker to LollyPop!


----------



## Mldz1212 (Jun 12, 2017)

Popcorn was named because of his beautiful white color and when I just brought home a new friend for him who is much younger I named him kernel... My husband came up with it and I think it's pretty fitting.. He's still shy and hasn't really come out of his shell yet.. So to speak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine are Ace Attorney characters lol


----------



## Calisi (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaguar said:


> Mine are Ace Attorney characters lol






hahahaha, cute!!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey didn't have a name for the first week he lived with us. I wanted to make sure we picked something that fit. We thought of and discarded what felt like hundreds of names. In that time, Joey Ramone seemed to be popping up everywhere. People would mention him in conversation, he seemed to pop up several times on Facebook, and the Christmas only music at work had one of his songs that came through a few times a day, even though it wasn't a Christmas song.

Because hubs and I are both such huge Ramones fans, we took it all as a sign the little guy should be named Joey.


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

Our first cockatiel, who passed already, was named Couscous. Couscous is a yelliwish food, but we actually came up with the name playing with the name of the band Cousco in the car ...the kids and I were playing with and expanding on words and when Cousco was on, it morphed into Couscous. Perfect!

I was given her mate Sunshine. He had his name and seemed to know it so we left it as that. Recently I acquired two more rescue tiels. One didn't have a name. I named him Lullaby because he sings ever so softly when it's time to cover his cage for sleep! He is super cute. The other was named Crackers. He was an abused bird and is a difficult one, so I was saying HE was crackers for doing this or that. I finally realized it wasn't good for either of us to be referring to him as a name that means crazy. One day he was eating popcorn. It seemed to be the only people food he liked at the time. So when I asked him if he liked the name Popcorn, he gave me a big "Phweet!" And that's what we call him now.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul C (Sep 27, 2016)

Julie is Julie because the day she decided to turn up at my house , and I first saw her she was in the roof of my Giulietta in the garage hopping towards me... it fits her well, she is a classy lady .


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a huge Transformers fan, so most of my birds are named after Transformers. Mindwipe, Strong Arm, Swoop and Slugfest, Sideswipe.... all Transformers. If they're not named after Transformers or something Transformers related, like Redshift is, they've got a space theme. The only other exception to this is when I adopt a bird. I usually keep their adoptive names


----------



## JennyLeo (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, I never really put more thought into it. I just named my birds based on simple words that popped into my mind. 

My two budgies : Louis and Luna:green budgie::clearwing 2:
My cockatiel : Ori:lutino:

I'm planning to get one more bird, perhaps I'll name it based on One Piece character.


----------



## timk (Mar 26, 2017)

My male cockatiel, Beaker, was named after Beaker from The Muppet Show. 

The day after we brought him home, my wife and I were sitting with him, discussing names. After a few tries, we thought of Beaker (because birds have beaks), and it felt right. He now has a name!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

timk said:


> My male cockatiel, Beaker, was named after Beaker from The Muppet Show.
> 
> The day after we brought him home, my wife and I were sitting with him, discussing names. After a few tries, we thought of Beaker (because birds have beaks), and it felt right. He now has a name!


I like that name.


----------



## Creamsicle (Jan 25, 2017)

*Chip*

My boyfriend and I agonized for months over lists of names. When we finally met our little cockatiel for the first time at his breeder's house, we saw that he was white except for a single gray spot on his left shoulder. We started calling him "Chip" (as in chocolate chip or "a chip on his shoulder") as a placeholder until we could finally agree on a proper name... but we kept calling him Chip and it just stuck.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Creamsicle said:


> My boyfriend and I agonized for months over lists of names. When we finally met our little cockatiel for the first time at his breeder's house, we saw that he was white except for a single gray spot on his left shoulder. We started calling him "Chip" (as in chocolate chip or "a chip on his shoulder") as a placeholder until we could finally agree on a proper name... but we kept calling him Chip and it just stuck.


Cute!  I did that with my canary years ago. I couldn't think of a name, and since he was bright yellow I jokingly started calling him Taxi, because of yellow taxis. Before I could decide on a name, Taxi just seemed to fit, so I stayed with it.


----------



## btwnmelissa (Jun 20, 2017)

I've had my Yoshi ( meaning, good luck, or peace) for 3 weeks. Hopefully he'll learn his name, hehe there's going to be a lot of good luck in the house! It was hard because he's just a baby, not a whole lot of personality yet. I love everyone's names for their babies. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

